# Long Gun Range Report From Heck



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

We had some fun at work tonight! We had a group that comes by sometimes come in again tonight and they always bring some fun toys. This time wasn't as good as the last one, but I still got to put my paws on a few things.

The PS90 was cute. He was low on ammo, so I only fired 10 rounds, but I think that's about all I needed. I just wanted to fire one for the heck of it and see what it felt like. It was cute. I can't see me owning one, though. The range was too dark for the sites to work so he tells me to use the iron sites. That wasn't working too well with how my right eye is, so basically I pointed it in the general direction and started pulling the trigger. I had a sort of group, which was impressive considering my lack of aiming. And my one customer was right... it _does_ feel like shooting a nail gun. LOL!

I almost offered to trade a kidney for the Dragunov. I put 10 through it as well and it took an act of God for the guy to get the thing back from me. LOL! I had to kneel on the ground and rest my arm on the bench to shoot it, but the recoil on that thing was nothing. It was a very pleasant weapon to shoot. And it was big and ugly, just the way I like them! 

Last of the night was an M16. Only full auto I felt a need to shoot. I've shot a few of them before and compare it to a ride at Disney World. At Disney you wait in line for two hours for a 30 second ride. With a full auto you spend five minutes loading the magazine to shoot for three seconds. But I put in some 5.56 rounds and went to town anyway because I always wanted to try one and there it was. LOL! I was surprised it was actually acurate and not so bad to handle shooting. That's second on my Christmas list after the Dragunov. :mrgreen:

I stink of large quantities on ammo and it feels good.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The only one I have touched of them is the PS-90 two weeks ago and that shall be the last for me too. It felt like a two x eight peice of plastic with a pipe sticking out of it. It's not for me. I know a lot of these futuristic weapons are going to be built along those lines but not mine.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I thought it was a nice little gun, handled well and it was comfortable. But I'm one of those nuts who shoots something like that and has to follow it with something that will break my shoulder. I don't know why, I guess I'm a recoil junkie. But if I'm going to spend $2000 for a rifle and $20 a box of ammo I want nothing less than some red strain marks on my shoulder when I'm done shooting. LOL! I was going to pass on the Dragunov just to get a chance at the PS90, but once I shot the little thing I was ready to kick someone's behind for a chance at that Dragunov.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> The only one I have touched of them is the PS-90 two weeks ago and that shall be the last for me too. It felt like a two x eight peice of plastic with a pipe sticking out of it. It's not for me. I know a lot of these futuristic weapons are going to be built along those lines but not mine.


Keep in mind that the barrel is considerably longer than what is intended to make them legal to privately own in the United States without a tax stamp. I'd have to agree with you on the ergonomics though. I don't care much for the 5.7x28mm round either(I like to think of it as a .223 short). The FN FS2000 on the other hand is a rifle I wouldn't mind getting my hands on.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Revolver said:


> The FN FS2000 on the other hand is a rifle I wouldn't mind getting my hands on.


They had one of those there, too, but I didn't get to shoot it. Just as the guy is telling the camera and journalists how wonderful it is and how nothing has ever gone wrong with it... it actually fell apart. I don't know what the guy did to it but he jammed it up something awful and stuff just started falling off when the owner tried to quickly fix it and save face. It was ashame, really.


----------

